

First Glimpse into the Soul of a Tamagotchi - austengary
http://www.kwartzlab.ca/2013/05/first-glimpse-soul-tamagotchi/

======
mikecane
It was discovered with the original Tamagotchi that never disciplining it led
to the pseudo-human incarnation. And a Tamagotchi's death was often a bit
traumatic to small kids. I wonder how many nihilists it created?

------
sp332
Her talk at the Chaos Communication Congress is a great introduction to the
executable environment of the Tamagotchi, and a fun story to boot!
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJfUcCOhJ0>

------
hayksaakian
Oh no!

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner
reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. Apache/2.2.22 (Unix)
mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 Phusion_Passenger/3.0.15
mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_wsgi/3.3 Python/2.5 Server at www.kwartzlab.ca Port 80

~~~
ANTSANTS
For the time being, here is Google's cached version of the page, sadly missing
the images.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.kwa...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.kwartzlab.ca/2013/05/first-
glimpse-soul-tamagotchi/)

------
raldi
_> I dumped the ROM of a Tamagotchi using the code execution ability..._

I don't understand this. She could execute arbitrary code but couldn't just
rip the ROM directly?

~~~
danbruc
The ROM is mask ROM inside the microcontroller and not directly accessible. At
first she was only able to modify the content of an external EEPROM for
keeping game state connected via I2C and emulate another external (mask) ROM -
something like a game cartridge for extending the game - containing mostly
images and a single byte triggering additional game logic connected via SPI.
Then she found a way to trigger a jump into the LCD RAM by messing with the
later ROM and she had already control over the LCD RAM content by modifying
the images on that ROM. So finally she used this code execution ability to
dump the mask ROM in the microcontroller. I hope I got it right.

~~~
raldi
Thank you; that was an extremely informative yet concise reply.

------
i386
I wonder how long until this gets taken down by a DMCA request. IANAL, I don't
think dumping the ROM and uploading it to Github is legal.

------
rbanffy
And to think my first "real" computer had a 6502 inside it...

